# How long does is take to Get NREMT card and California EMT card?



## ANissan951 (Oct 12, 2017)

So I'm going to be finishing up my EMT-B course December 19th and want to take the NREMT right away since I plan on applying for a volunteer firefighter position that requires your SD County EMT card and your California EMT card. But I'm unsure how long it will take to get those both those cards in? Since the filing period for the position is opening up sometime this December/January I want get those cards as soon as possible. I'm going to be doing a ride-along with this agency soon so hopefully they will have a confirmed date in which their application period will be open. So I'm just wondering how long you guys think it will take to get my SD County card and my California EMT card in if I test for my NREMT as soon as possible after completing my course. And I was wondering if there's a faster option to obtain the certificates, like going to actually pick them up rather than waiting for them to be mailed after completing the NREMT?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 12, 2017)

ANissan951 said:


> So I'm going to be finishing up my EMT-B course December 19th and want to take the NREMT right away since I plan on applying for a volunteer firefighter position that requires your SD County EMT card and your California EMT card. But I'm unsure how long it will take to get those both those cards in? Since the filing period for the position is opening up sometime this December/January I want get those cards as soon as possible. I'm going to be doing a ride-along with this agency soon so hopefully they will have a confirmed date in which their application period will be open. So I'm just wondering how long you guys think it will take to get my SD County card and my California EMT card in if I test for my NREMT as soon as possible after completing my course. And I was wondering if there's a faster option to obtain the certificates, like going to actually pick them up rather than waiting for them to be mailed after completing the NREMT?


The NREMT, assuming you pass on the first try, will take ~24 hours or less to know if you passed or not (unless you are taking it on a Friday in which case you will not know until Monday). It takes ~1 week for NREMT to mail your stuff to you. 

For San Diego their website says applications may take as long as 45 days to be processed and that the time to receive a state card may take 5-6 weeks.


----------



## ANissan951 (Oct 12, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> The NREMT, assuming you pass on the first try, will take ~24 hours or less to know if you passed or not (unless you are taking it on a Friday in which case you will not know until Monday). It takes ~1 week for NREMT to mail your stuff to you.
> 
> For San Diego their website says applications may take as long as 45 days to be processed and that the time to receive a state card may take 5-6 weeks.


So do you happen to know if I can obtain my SD County card before taking the NREMT? The program I'm doing is a part of Palomar College so I'm not sure if I would receive my SD County certification by the end of my course, but I'll ask my instructors tomorrow.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 12, 2017)

ANissan951 said:


> So do you happen to know if I can obtain my SD County card before taking the NREMT? The program I'm doing is a part of Palomar College so I'm not sure if I would receive my SD County certification by the end of my course, but I'll ask my instructors tomorrow.


No. You must have your NREMT card to get your state card. You must show proof of NREMT and your course completion cert to the EMS Agency.


----------



## ANissan951 (Oct 12, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> No. You must have your NREMT card to get your state card. You must show proof of NREMT and your course completion cert to the EMS Agency.


Okay thank you for your help, I appreciate it. Just getting introduced to the EMS world.


----------



## twistedMP (Oct 12, 2017)

I had a copy of my registry card as soon as I passed my written which was 4 hours after I took my test don't know about Cali and SD cards due to living in Ga


----------



## MyNameIsRobert (Oct 12, 2017)

Passed my national on 8/11/17 (Friday) found out I passed the 8/14/17 (Monday). Took about 1 week as DesertMedic said to get nremt card in mail. Sent my stuff to get my state card the next day after receiving it in the mail.(Not sure but I think you can print out your nremt card online or choose it to get sent to you.) Got my LA County State card on 9/12/17. My friend said he went to Santa Fe Springs and picked up his LA County State card himself to hurry up the process. Not sure for you and San Diego but you might want to look into that to see if that is an option.
Applied for McCormick on 9/2/17 (would have applied sooner but...vacation) and got a handshake saying I got the job on 10/4/17.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Oct 12, 2017)

You can print your NREMT card right off their website 10 seconds after they process your certification. That's the easy part. 

Dealing with the county, that could take awhile...


----------

